# GoVibe Vest amp and DAC 24/192 (upsampled from 96kHz) Dual WMA8740



## shigzeo

TouchMyApps review is live.
   
In the last week, I've had the pleasure of listening to the new Fischer Audio DBA-02 MKII, and along with them, a combo I feel really matches, the GoVibe Vest. From what I understand, the name comes from old view or TW cameras. Who knows.
   
  What I do know is that this is an impressive, ssmall DAC/amp with a very low noise floor and smooth sound output. As most DAC machines are marketed today, it isn't a full DAC. There are no optical or coaxial inputs, just USB. 
   
  Internally, it is powered by a lithium something battery, so it also works with the iPad, though I've been using it mainly with my MacBook Pro. I'll be spending more time with it in the next week to tell you what  I think are it's merits and it's demerits. 
   
  For its price of about 300$, I think it is a good to excellent product. I've not hardened up my opinion on this, but so far, I think it compares very well. 
   
  I can think of many pluses to this amp so far: 
  1. Low noise floor
  2. Smooth, clean output
  3. Small size
  4. Easy to charge, play, and store
  5. Use of dual Wolfson WMA8740SEDS DAC chips
   
  Minuses:
  1. The volume pot is a bit wobbly, and can grind against the housing if you don't carefully turn it.
  2. In typical Jaben flare, there is next to no documentation with the product itself.
   
  If I were to put a sound template to it, I would say: it is more of an iBasso P3+ than it is an ALO Rx, meaning it doesn't have the same power-or-bust dry sound of the latter, though I've detected no problems driving rather a good range of earphones.
   
  Graciously, Musica Acoustics provided this for review
   
  Pictures:

   
  Dual Wolfson : WM8740SEDS
  USB Audio controller: TAS1020B

   
  Again, TouchMyApps review is live.


----------



## shigzeo

Review saved and update:
   
  I removed the cover this afternoon and found that it uses dual DAC's much like the iBasso D4 Mamba did. The DAC's are: WMA8740SEDS from Wolfson. That _may_ explain the smooth sound in this amp as I've discovered for better or worse, Wolfson's have a slightly smooth, slightly laid back sound in comparison to their competition from Cirrus, for instance.


----------



## shigzeo

Has no one else been enjoying the Vest amp/DAC?


----------



## Roller

Interesting. If I understood correctly, that DAC is USB Audio Class 2 compliant through a driver provided that allows for 24/192 output?


----------



## WiR3D

I read elsewhere that Go-Vibe have an aggressive SS in general, is this true or not, because you say they are smooth?
   
  I'm was looking at the Vulcan (I need optical, USB and analogue in), but it seems the only on available is the mini, and from what Iread the Vulcan VB sounded the best.


----------



## Keevs

I demoed the GoVibe VestAmp, just as an amp without the use of its DAC stage, to the GoVibe Magnum. Again just as amps, and not DAC/Amps.
   
  And I have to say, for my ears, I preferred the Magnum's amp presentation. I felt the Magnum's sound was warmer, which is more to my liking.


----------



## shigzeo

I have tried only a handful of GoVibe amps, the first being the Hippo Box+, which had a built-in treble roll off. I assume that not all Jaben amps are aggressive sounding. Lately, I've been trying loads out at Musica Acoustics and found that in comparison to other amps, there is a good array of sound qualities.
   
  The Vest is very high resolution, but has a less edgy sound than say, an ALO Rx (in the high end), for instance, and an iBasso T3D (on the low end). Those I consider resolving to the end (the Rx being the most resolving amp I've tried), but less smooth (for lack of a good, expressive term). 
   
  The porta tube+ was the first GoVibe I really cared for, and the Vest is the 2nd. I'm itchy even for a purchase, but not sure I have the dosh now. I've been out of the portable amp camp for about a year as I've been moving around and brought aught but my earphones with me. I'm settled now, still without speakers, still with several good headphones, and looking for something to sink a little money into now.
   
  I'll be doing a full review of the Vest that I've borrowed and may be able to do the same with a Porta Tube+ (though I doubt I'll get to spend a lot of time with it as it is expensive). Again, these are the first Jaben amps I've cared for, and which I actually respect.
  
  Quote: 





wir3d said:


> I read elsewhere that Go-Vibe have an aggressive SS in general, is this true or not, because you say they are smooth?
> 
> I'm was looking at the Vulcan (I need optical, USB and analogue in), but it seems the only on available is the mini, and from what Iread the Vulcan VB sounded the best.


----------



## WiR3D

Smooth seems to be an appropriate term, My ASUS xonar essence stx + Denon D2k has a horrible impedance mismatch and it causes bloated bass, and overly harsh notes, they just seem to hit too hard and transition too little, which makes them unpleasant for listening. Compared to old receivers i have lying around the house which lack the detail but are much much much more pleasant to listen to, which is a shame tbh.


----------



## shigzeo

I'll be spending some more time with mine in the next few days, hopefully enough for a final review. It's been too long since I've first started using it to not publish. My wife hates amps, but thinks this one is pretty cool. Why? The looks of course!


----------



## PhoenixClaw

Looking forward to the review, shizgeo! Jaben amps don't have much exposure IMO.


----------



## shigzeo

Official TouchMyApps review is up!
   
  Overall, I feel this is a great sounding amp, in line with more expensive amps in that it has an appreciable amount of distortion and some good features. I find that distortion is one of the paramounts in today's amp world as it sounds so good and smooth. If you've wanted a tube amp but can't afford it, the VestAmp and + has that sort of smooth sound that is half way in between tube and solid state. Well done.


----------



## shigzeo

Has no one else opted for this amp? I'll admit that it doesn't bring anything 'new' to the table, but its low noise floor, great DAC, and quite good drive power are wonderful features especially in its price bracket.


----------



## Whizz

Perhaps I can offer my personal thought of it. I listened to the Vestamp+ sometime ago at Jaben along with other GoVibe and iBasso DAC/Amp, out of the D6, D7, Magnum, Vestamp+, Portatube+ with my UM Miracle custom-iem, the D7 and Magnum (which I own) come out as the better one in terms of overall price, performance, and musicality.
   
  Its true that Vestamp+ might be a pretty good portable dac/amp, it has a slightly dark and smooth sound signature which is musical and relaxing to listen to, but overall I don't really agree that it is wonderful in its price bracket as the Fiio E17 which is half its price, delivers similar sound signature with more features.


----------



## shigzeo

Thank you for the input. I've not heard the Fiio E17, so I can't comment on its performance or features. One thing I find with Jaben products is that price ranges so wildly that it is very hard to suss what's a good price and what's a bad price. I'll probably get to hear it at the upcoming headphone festival here in Tokyo. So far, the reviews for it are ecstatic about the features, but overall, the sound isn't considered quite as highly as the VestAmp. Still, with digital in from SPDIF and USB, what a wonderful device.
   
  I think it's too bad the Magnum isn't on the market anymore. That was a do-it-all amp that was quite nice and had crisper sound, but the slightly laid back signature is very nice. I'm still convinced that for an amp with a decent USB in (most are just okay) and DUAL DAC chips, it is a very good option.
  Quote: 





whizz said:


> Perhaps I can offer my personal thought of it. I listened to the Vestamp+ sometime ago at Jaben along with other GoVibe and iBasso DAC/Amp, out of the D6, D7, Magnum, Vestamp+, Portatube+ with my UM Miracle custom-iem, the D7 and Magnum (which I own) come out as the better one in terms of overall price, performance, and musicality.
> 
> Its true that Vestamp+ might be a pretty good portable dac/amp, it has a slightly dark and smooth sound signature which is musical and relaxing to listen to, but overall I don't really agree that it is wonderful in its price bracket as the Fiio E17 which is half its price, delivers similar sound signature with more features.


----------



## Whizz

Not sure about Jaben overseas, but in Malaysia and Singapore, the magnum is still on sale last time I checked. By the way, I won't argue about the performance of Dual vs Single DAC chip of Vestamp to E17, but I still think Vestamp will probably only preferable by a small crowd due to availability and price. For those who just started their audiophile journey, no doubt Fiio E17 will give much more value with its feature and sound signature, and affordable price, while more experienced audiophile will look more into tubes for smooth sounding amp or a better SS DAC/amp such as the DACport in that price range, for those looking into portable amp the JDS C421 is one of the better choices with cheaper price. Few years ago Vestamp might have a shot in that price range, but now it's kinda hard to recommend IMO.
   
  Anyway, I hope you will share your impressions from the upcoming Tokyo Headphones festival as I do enjoy your review at Touchmyapps


----------



## shigzeo

Thank you for continued input and compliment. I also didn't realise that the Magnum was still on market. I really am limited to what I see at Musica, Fujiya, Dynamic, Yodobashi, and e-earphones, so I need to spend more time in research. I'm right with you in many ways: the VestAmp is very nice, but it has little that helps it stick out from the competition, which is a shame. I look forward to the Tokyo meeting, but I'll be sort of busy and maybe not able to do as much personal surfing as I'll be helping translate for Dimitri. Still, I hope to get off and get some goodies on my own!


----------



## kiteki

This portable amplifier sounds very good!


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> This portable amplifier sounds very good!


 
  Details? Cans, compared to?


----------



## kiteki

> Originally Posted by *WiR3D* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Details? Cans, compared to?


 
   
  -


----------



## shigzeo

The VestAmp and to a lesser degree (because of less voltage), the VestAmp+ matches a whole bunch of headphones very well. I'd recommend it very highly because of clear but smooth sound signature and great drive potential for all sorts of phones. Its size is incredible, too. 
   
  I used everything from Earsonics SM2 (hard to drive) to DT880 600Ω on it and found it just about perfect.


----------



## cyberalpha11

GoVibe Vest  is a quite interesting portable Amp/DAC. For the Amp portion, how does it perform as comparing to other portable Amps such as Alo's Rx-MK2 or RSA's The Shadow?
  Is there any GoVibe Vest Amp without DAC?


----------



## shigzeo

Vestamp comes like this:
  Vest amp 
  Vest amp +
   
  The + version has a 24/96 upsampling USB DAC. Both perform well, though the regular Vest has more voltage on its rails so can go louder. It also has internal gain settings if I'm not mistaken, that the VestAmp+ doesn't have. Amp section is very good on both units, with low Ω output, low noise, and a good sound.


----------



## cyberalpha11

shigzeo said:


> The VestAmp and to a lesser degree (because of less voltage), the VestAmp+ matches a whole bunch of headphones very well. I'd recommend it very highly because of clear but smooth sound signature and great drive potential for all sorts of phones. Its size is incredible, too.
> 
> I used everything from Earsonics SM2 (hard to drive) to DT880 600Ω on it and found it just about perfect.




Do you think VestAmp can drive DT880/600ohm very efficiently ? The source is iPod Classic.
How VestAmp' performance compare to JDL C421 or JDL Objective 2 or even Epiphany EHP O2?


----------



## cyberalpha11

How Govibe Vestamp comparing to JDS LabsC421 or Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G in term of performance and reliability ?
Which one has the longest battery life?
Among three of them, which is the best amp to drive headphone like DT880 or HD650?


----------

